# I hate my pump!



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry to moan, but I think I need to get things off my chest instead of sitting here with watery eyes and feeling sorry for myself. 

I have been on the pump since the 1st February due to being pregnant and being at risk of a serious hypo. While I love the accuracy of it, and things like the option of multiwave and extended dosage, I absolutely HATE wearing it with a passion!  It makes me feel like I am ill, I am really self conscious of it (others don't see it but I can feel it) and if I am somewhere like a changing room, make sure nobody can see me get changed as I don't want them to see the cannula. 

I know there can be much better control with the pump than there can be with pens, but my pre pump HBA1C was 5.3, and the one before 6.1 (with the pump its now 5.1) so I don't really feel as if that's much of an asset. I love the idea of no longer having to 'feed the insulin' before or during exercise, especially as plan to do the London Triathlon next August (and shift any baby blubber!), but at the moment I have found myself doing that anyway - me and the DSN are working on this, she thinks it may be that the basal rate isn't low enough (it was on 50% for an hour before and then set to an hour after exercise but now lowering it to 25% and perhaps even 10%) so maybe this will improve. The infusion sites are often uncomfortable - in the legs they seem to catch on things and / or bleed (one came off of it's own accord suddenly due to bleeding) and my middle is getting rounder and tighter so it feels more uncomfortable there too. I am reluctant to put them nearer my sides / hips too as I lay on them in the night and it _can_ sometimes make it sore. 

I realise I can give it back once the baby is born etc etc but am also not sure it's the right thing to do either! Am confused as to what to do and wondered if any of you can make me feel better with your pump experiences and points of view. Everyone else seems to love their's so am wondering why I seem to like it less and less.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Babysaurus

A lot of what you write feels very familiar, and 4-6 weeks in I could have easily written something very similar.

BUT - many of the things that I strugged with at that stage I now feel completely fine about. Particularly the attachment thing which feels less and less weird by the week - and I'm only a few weeks ahead of you.

The first few weeks at the gym I felt quite self conscious - but made sure I didn't hide it away (impossible anyway). I even engaged people in conversation while checking the tubing for bubbles etc when reconnecting after my shower. No one has ever so much as batted an eyelid. If they are at all curious it just seems that it is so outside their frame of reference that it is easier to blank it than ask a question.

I'm hoping to write a compare-and-contrast blog fairly soon to get all this stuff out of my head so I've recently been comparing and contrasting results. My first A1c actually went up post-pump (not unusual) and while there are improvements between that and my 'best effort' on MDI they are not the complete transformation that some experience.

I *have* seen improved control though - and crucially I've seen more stability - almost no low lows or high highs. Not only that but the subtlety of delivery options suggests to me that further improvements are perfectly possible (for once I feel that I could actually try to run a 'little bit' higher rather than having to choose between 'verge of hypo' and 'double figures').You and I are still in the beginning phases of this don't forget.

Have you tried sets in your back? I'm having some success there and it gives me twice the area of abdomen alone. I can avoid my 'actual' sides so I don;t lie on them and use just in front and just behind, then as far back as I can reach one-handed. I'm not even going near my legs at the moment... No real 'spare' there and I know I'd just catch the cannula all the time with stuff in my (constantly full) pockets.

I would say hang in there. I'm reminded of a surprising piece of sociological research suggested in one of my fave YouTube videos of all time which suggests that if you compare the change of 'happiness' between people who win the lottery and people whom an accident confines to a wheelchair you initially see a dramatic difference (one rises massively, the other crashes). Then over time the happiness rating gradually changes until both end up more or less where they were to start with. There's an evolutionary advantage in being able to adapt well to a new set of circumstances. The time taken to return to 'normal'? 6 months. I'm sure it's a gross oversimplification... but it certainly seems to be working that way for me...

Pumping is gradually becoming my new 'normal'. I already found it a bit odd watching other people inject with pens when I met with Alan, Medusa and UKJohn a few weeks back.


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd add a couple of things to what Mike said. 

Firstly, have you tried different infusion sets? Mine don't hurt other than once or twice a year when I feel like I've hit a nerve or something and I take it out immediately. If they're hurting, it could be that the cannula is too long - try a shorter version - or simply that you need a different style of set. 

Secondly, re exercise. I lower my basal to about 20% around 90mins-2hours before exercise. Lowering it just one hour before would have me hypo, I need more time than that for the reduced basal to kick in. It might be worth lowering it earlier, as well as by a great %?


----------



## ypauly (Mar 21, 2012)

The jury is still out for me but hating the pump is a real possibility too. It does have a good side though so I'm trying to stay positive about it.


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Mike for your long reply. It is very reassuring to read that someone felt the same as me, and not very long ago too. I am not too hung up on the benefits re control as my control was great to start with, and this does seem to be one of the main things people love about being on a pump. It was was interesting what you said about making sure you didn't hide the tubing etc in changing rooms and instead being very open about it - ironically I had exactly the same viewpoint with injections!  

Alison, I think lowering the basal rate to two hours before may have to be done but I currently have to take it VERY slowly indeed in case of bringing on any highs (well, over 8 - which I never really thought of as 'high' before) due to being pregnant. Hence, it's tiny steps all the time. I have my basal rate lowered quite a lot in the mornings anyway, and then the carb ratio turned to a whopping 2.5 units per 4g of carbs (apparently insulin resistance is very high in the mornings with me, this is probably more to do with the pregnancy though) but I think more tweakage will be needed. I guess I am just sick of thinking about it all the time, hence today's gloominess. I have perked up a little bit though so thank you both once again. 

Ypauly I'd be interested to hear how you get on in the coming months. How long have you had yours? And why did you get yours in the first place?


----------



## ypauly (Mar 21, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> Ypauly I'd be interested to hear how you get on in the coming months. How long have you had yours? And why did you get yours in the first place?



I have had it a couple of months now, I have it because the consultant thought it a good idea and with all the good stuff I have heard I thought why not try.


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

ps Mike, I am reluctant to use my back as I can't currently sleep on my front so don't want to limit it to just my sides!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't really understand why you guys are dissing pumps! There are many people out there that are desperate to get a pump but for one reason or another can't get one. If you don't like it...give it back and maybe somebody who can't get one, might!  Go back to 4 or 5 injections a day if you prefer....somehow I don't think you will...look at the positives of a pump and be thankful for getting one......sorry, but it has to be said!


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 21, 2012)

I think a pump is a step too far for you at this time. Diabetics have been using an injection device for years and years with no probs. My HBA1C is 5.1 and has been for a couple of years (Nova Pen), this is down to paying attention to my readings and acting accordingly. I am pretty shocked you are on a pump expecting a baby, I would have thought baby first then start on a pump. Sorry.


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Phil, you sound like you are having a go at me for not instantly loving my pump. I can't help the way I currently feel, if I could I would! I am more than aware that lots of people are waiting for them or can't get one, that is not my issue. I also realise I can give it back, and I did say I was considering that. However, at the moment due to the pregancy it would be a bit stupid to do this immediately but I may well be considering doing just that in due course if I can't warm to this more. 

Austin, the reason I was fast tracked onto the pump was due to being pregnant but also losing hypo awareness due to the right control I was managing (tight control = good, no hypo awareness = bad, especially as I was having to wake myself every two hours to check. Nothing's bloody simple, Ive found!)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> I don't really understand why you guys are dissing pumps! There are many people out there that are desperate to get a pump but for one reason or another can't get one. If you don't like it...give it back and maybe somebody who can't get one, might!  Go back to 4 or 5 injections a day if you prefer....somehow I don't think you will...look at the positives of a pump and be thankful for getting one......sorry, but it has to be said!



Yes, but it doesn't necessarily follow that just because obtaining one was relatively straightforward you are bound to fall in love with it. As with anything of such a personal nature, it will take people different amounts of time and circumstances to decide whether it is for them or not. I know of people who fought hard for pumps and then ended up giving them back.

Interestingly, we have had members on here who were due to go on pumps but because they became pregnant the pump start was postponed until after the baby was born, and clearly we have cases where the opposite happens! There is no consistency, it seems.


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Northerner


----------



## suziepoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi
I've had my pump for a year now and have found that my love/hate relationship with it tends to go in cycles!!
It got thrown across the room the other week coz I was so fed up with it!! Luckily, it was fine (even the rep knows I threw it) and was put back on the next day. I know, I know and have promised not to leave it off for so long again!! 
My HB1Ac has improved on the pump - down from 11.4 to 10.1 - and my sugars are getting lower. But my sugars were totally unstable before I got the pump and we're still guessing at what my rates should be (I was only on 2 injections a day before the pump).
In the last year I've only had 2 canulas come out at the wrong time - my niece accidentally pulled one out (ouch!!) and I woke up on Sunday with it having come out sometime during the night. But at least that explained the high!!
I just tend to wear mine in my belly - think it would hurt too much in my legs. But why not ask if you can have a meeting with the pump rep? Mine had a little picture that showed all the places that you could wear it and yours might have the same. You might be surprised by how far back you can wear it. Plus, there's also your butt - higher up that is rather than the bit you actually sit on!!  
As for wearing the pump, I generally tend to wear trousers/jeans so I just clip it to my waistband. However, I do have a gorgeous dress that I want to wear but my pump would be too obvious 
In bed I just tend to let it roam free but have now started to wear the actual pump in a soft phone holder - it tends not to hurt so much if I actually sleep on it.
I've only had one person ask what my pump was (on a girls night out!!) - they thought it was some kind of hearing aid and only spotted it coz it was clipped to the v on the back of my backless dress.
However, I have flashed my belly and canula to lots of people!! I showed it at work on Sunday coz they were asking about my diabetes and how I treated it. Besides, here in Scotland fewer people have pumps than in England, so I'm trying to spread the word!! 
Feel free to message me if you ever want to discuss things further. I'll try to give you a balanced view - especially on one of my off days (which today is  )
Phil65 - there's more to this than just hating the pump and going back to injections!! I got my pump because I'm needle-phobic and struggled to inject insulin. I struggle less with inserting my canulas and now intake more insulin than before. However, being attached to a piece of equipment is a constant reminder that I am no longer 'normal'. There again, I don't think I've accepted that I'm diabetic and blame this stupid condition/disease for loosing my job. Since then I've felt worthless and just want to cry all the time. (I have requested an appointment with the psychologist but the nearest one is 60-odd miles away and it's difficult to get a referral!). I prefer being on the pump than injecting but would rather not have this at all!!!! Even us pumpers are entitled to having periods where we struggle with our treatment - like everything, there are advantages and disadvantages to having a pump!!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 21, 2012)

I love my Pump. "A LOT" happier than 4 a day !                                        I eat when I want to eat & what I want to eat  ?


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 21, 2012)

I knew my previous post might stir up a little controversy...I am not going to apologise for what I posted, after all it is a forum, and is only my opinion (albeit a passionate one)...of which I am entitled to.  Nobody is made to go on a pump, the day I got a pump was for me..... life changing, I embraced it with enthusiasm and accepted it as a challenge, after all I worked hard to get one (even though I had good control on MDI).  It was tough at first, almost like being diagnosed all over again, but was it worth the transition and hard work?....absolutely!! My control and A1c is better than I could of ever achieved on MDI, pumping as we know it is not perfect yet, but the technology is sure to improve and is the closest I will ever get to a fully functioning insulin producing pancreas. I still haven't met or spoken to anybody that has handed their pump back in and reverted back to MDI!


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

suzie, I think you put it really well. At the moment I do feel as if it is a constant reminder, which isn't something I felt with MDI. Hopefully I'll get over that one eventually!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 21, 2012)

I like that post a lot better Phil 

I think you've hit the nail on he head - pumps aren't perfect, but they are the best we've got. I would not give mine back (at the moment anyway) as the pros far outweigh the cons for me... But there *are* still cons and I can't honestly claim that it's all completely perfect and trouble free all the time.

How long have you had D Babysaurus?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 21, 2012)

When you'll already pregnant isn't the best time to start pumping...  As there's no way you'll going to set it up properly at all...  Partly because your needs are bouncing around from day to day, so what was a good basal rate yesterday isn't going to be today or if it is, tomorrow will be a totally different story.... Then it isn't practical to do the necessary fasting tests you did to do for fine tuning the pump, as empty stomach and pregnancy doesn't go hand in hand at all... 

BS, I would ask your DSN or Pump rep for several different samples of infusion sets to try out, if you can feel them or they feel sore etc then you'll using the wrong one for you...  Perhaps try one of the angle ones you'll need to self insert these but self inserting is no different than injecting...  Good thing about them is that instead on sticking into the under layer of fat, the go along is so you don't need much fat underneath to stick them into,  I'm very skinny with no real fat layer but I find with a tenderlink telfon angle set, I never had a problem in 4 years of pumping..

In some respects I agree with what Phil said, it is frustrating after you faced a battle to get a pump to find somebody who's got a pump a lot easier do nothing but moan...

But I've have drawn a conclusion concerning the whys of it..

There pump experience isn't a good one, based on two factors;

Lack of knowledge, and they struggle with the learning curve of it all..

or

Unrealistic expectations, they think it's a plug and play piece of kit, and it going to resolve all their problems without having to really work at it...  So get a bit of shock when their expectations are met.

Their is another factor that sometimes croup up from time to time, that's the sheer believe that they can eat what ever they want so attempt to eat large amounts of carbohydrates and expect that they can control said amount of carbs,  then get angry and frustrated when they can't...  We all have a sweet point of carbs that we can eat and control....  Go above that you'll don't stand a chance of control.


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

*Ellie*, my DSN, endo doc and the consultant _all_ suggested the pump during pregnancy as it makes the fluctuations in blood sugars easier to manage and tweak if neccessary. This is also written in the info you get for the Accu-Chek Combo before you get it. I'd like to think that their combined experitise all coming to the same conclusion means that going on a pump during pregnancy is, in fact, a good idea. I was initially against the idea as I was fine on with my pens, but things started to get a bit more delicate when I got to the 16 week mark. 

I am not sure if any of the reasoning you gave for why people don't like their pumps was meant to include myself but let me assure you, none of them fit. I have been a very well controlled diabetic for most of my life, and injections did not pose a problem to me until now. As I say, it looks to be the pregnancy side of things that makes things tricker and there is less room for error than there would be normally. 

As for your cannula suggestion, I was told by both the rep from Roche and the DSN that the one I am using is the only option for the moment as I cannot risk any problems and high blood sugars. I cannot always feel them, but I am aware of them, if that makes sense. 

Lastly, as for the 'nothing but moan' about having a pump comment, you will find that this is my first post mentioning anything of the sort. 

*Everydayupsanddowns* I have been diabetic since I was 4 (32 years!) Up until very recently I have more or less self managed (and very sucessfully) on multiple injections a day. I can get my head around the pump side of things okay, how it works etc, but I think it's just the attachment thing. I guess like Suzie said it reminds you that something is wrong. As I have previously been injecting since I was 4 with no issue whatsoever, that seemed my idea of normal and now this is taking some getting used to as an alternative. It was great to hear that you felt similar only a few weeks ago. Its not the understanding and tweaking with me as much as the fact that is it there _all the time._ Perhaps I am being too hard on it as it's not been long at all since I've had it, and I am comparing it to 32 years of injections, so it will take a bit longer for it to become a non-event.  

Phil, I agree that your latest post was certainly nicer!  While nobody is forced to go on a pump, at the moment it is the best thing for me to keep things on a level as they are easier to tweak. My DSN said she has yet to have someone give their's back, and while I can see why I think it is still taking me a while to get used to wearing something all the time. By the time I have this baby I may want to cling onto it for dear life, and I _can_ indeed see the pro's outweigh the cons but as my cons, pre pregnancy, were close to non existent it is taking a while to get into this mindset.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 21, 2012)

Think we'll have to agree to disagree there Elliejones. None of your suggestions apply to me, and I've not had an instant love affair with the pump. I like mine, and want to keep going, but it's not all sunshine and roses. 

I understand others frustration given that pumps are hard to come by, but I don't think expressing frustrations with some parts of the pump experience should be forbidden


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Hear hear! 
I think we (I mean you, Mike) realise their good points but that doesn't, as you say, mean you're obligied to have an instant infatuation. Still, it's great to hear that you seem to be coming out the other side a bit more as it well.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 21, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> *Ellie*, my DSN, endo doc and the consultant _all_ suggested the pump during pregnancy as it makes the fluctuations in blood sugars easier to manage and tweak if neccessary. This is also written in the info you get for the Accu-Chek Combo before you get it. I'd like to think that their combined experitise all coming to the same conclusion means that going on a pump during pregnancy is, in fact, a good idea. I was initially against the idea as I was fine on with my pens, but things started to get a bit more delicate when I got to the 16 week mark.
> 
> I am not sure if any of the reasoning you gave for why people don't like their pumps was meant to include myself but let me assure you, none of them fit. I have been a very well controlled diabetic for most of my life, and injections did not pose a problem to me until now. As I say, it looks to be the pregnancy side of things that makes things tricker and there is less room for error than there would be normally.
> 
> ...



my cons, pre pregnancy, were close to non existent it is taking a while to get into this mindset.

I find it hard to believe you find sticking a needle into yourself more comfortable and more convenient than pushing a button on a pump or meter.....maybe you are so used to MDI after many years you are reluctant to want to change....surely you must see that a pump is so much more convenient and also better for your control?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sorry to say this Austin, but I'm afraid you seem to have absolutely no conception whatsoever of the astoundingly narrow parameters of BG pregnant ladies have to keep their BG in, or the things the fluctuating hourly lady hormones do to BG.  (3.5 to 5.8 pre meal, what is it after, 7 something?) 

You wanna try testing your BG 2 hourly day and night for 9 months?

Adjusting with either bolus or food every couple of hours constantly?

Whilst simultaneously holding down a full time job - and continuing to do it properly.

Yes it might be possible to do it with a pen - women had to do it.  But why the hell should they have to if there's a better way?  Isn't pregnancy difficult enough of itself without all those extra jabs?

Whatever they do or have to do - it's because that is best for the baby.  End of.  

It's not about them!

Hats off to em I say - and I'm blooming thankful (in that respect) I never had the need to do it, frankly.

Babysaurus - I HATED my pump after a few weeks on it too.  I could have chucked it straight in the bin.  But I was determined I wasn't going to be beaten by a bit of plastic and some wires.  And I won that argument!

By the time I'd done that I'd got entirely used to it.

So entirely used to it in fact that after going live on 12 May 2011, one day last July we were going along the M6,  15 or so minutes after leaving home, on our way to catch a train sous la Manche - and I said "We've got to go back home - I've forgotten to put my ?!%&*($$ pump back on!"

I regulary go to sleep or wake up lying on my cannula.  It doesn't hurt it or me.  I think the Roche tubing is pretty well indestructible, as are the connectors - considering all the things I've done to them !  And the pump could be anywhere - in the bed, under the pillow, on the pillow, dangling halfway beween the top of the bottom sheet and the floor ..... never skipped a beat so far.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 22, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I'm sorry to say this Austin, but I'm afraid you seem to have absolutely no conception whatsoever of the astoundingly narrow parameters of BG pregnant ladies have to keep their BG in, or the things the fluctuating hourly lady hormones do to BG.  (3.5 to 5.8 pre meal, what is it after, 7 something?) You wanna try testing your BG 2 hourly day and night for 9 months?
> 
> Adjusting with either bolus or food every couple of hours constantly?
> 
> ...



......thank god I couldn't/can't get pregnant!


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

*Phil* as I said before, my pre pump HBA1C was 5.3, and as an injection took all of 3 seconds it is not an issue for me. It also meant that it would then be away in my bag until I needed it next, not strapped to my side with tubing. I think that the pump can be better for control but, as I am bored of saying, it doesn't mean an instant love affair. Reading about others who also took a while to get used to it, and occassionally wondered if they wanted to simply go back to MDI's, is very reassuring as it's nice to know I am not the only one! Can I ask how long you had to wait for your pump? By your feistyness on the subject I get the impression it was quite a while... 

_Trophy_ it sounds as if you too weren't sure at first, and looking at how you are now is great to hear. As encouraging as Mike's posts were really. I've re read them several times!

I am wondering if it's all got a bit much for me recently; previously I basically self managed (and very well too!) for the best part of 10 years and recently I feel as if I have had more than my fair share of medical appointments (it was weekly and then fortnightly), along with _that_ GP saga where they refused the insulin and the whole diabetes package is getting a bit too me. *Trophy* put it brilliantly at the beginning of her last post about the challenge it can be. It is almost like being newly diagnosed with something too as there are so many unexpected variables and with such awful consequences if you cock up. I think I am too used to being completely independent so this is quite a contrast!

Lastly, just for the record, in case I seem like a real doom and gloomer, I'm not! I am actually normally quite chirpy!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 22, 2012)

BS you seem to think I'm having a go at you, which I assure you I'm not at all, just pointing out that starting pumping when you'll already pregnant isn't an ideal time and why it wasn't a idea time to start pumping even though it's a pretty useful piece of kit to have during pregnancy.  

What set are you using?

And what reason did the DSN/Rep give for 'that' particular infusion set is the only one you are allowed to use while you pregnant, because after being around insulin pump therapy for 10 years I have never heard of another pregnant women being told that they have to use one type of set while they were pregnant!

Mike

It's an observation I've made over the years...  I can pretty much tell who is going to struggle with pumping and why they are likely to struggle..

If we look at BS, seems as she started the thread...  She had good control before she was pregnant so she understood her needs, when and what sort of adjustments to make to her insulin to maintain control for different activities etc...  Now if she had been given a pump at this point of time, she would have some sound information to give her a good starting point to work from and probably would have found sorting it out a lot easier.

But she's been given a pump when everything gone out of kilter, she aware that this is all the hormonal changes etc that pregnancy does to the body, but because these are happening quickly then she really doesn't know what is likely to happen with any adjustments she makes, she lost her previous reference points and starting from scratch in the main.  And building new reference points is difficult, because they change week by week.  So no surprise that she's going to struggle.

If you'll struggling and still working out control then you remain very conscious of the pump.  But when you hit the stage you can leave the pump alone this is when it hits the subconscious it's there when you need to use it, not when you happily getting on with things...


----------



## Lauren (Mar 22, 2012)

I felt EXACTLY the same way and was seriously considering giving up my pump - it was such a pain finding somewhere to put it, half the time my infusion sets weren't going in properly (one day I had to change mine FIVE TIMES before it stopped telling me 'no delivery'), wearing a dress was a nightmare (nowhere for pump to go), I felt really conscious of it. But then on on December 23rd it broke and I ended up going 24 hours without a pump. My blood sugar levels rocketed, I felt really really ill without it (obviously switched back to MDI but it wasn't anywhere near as effective) and I had a very miserable Christmas Eve. This is when I remembered why I was on it! It may be a pain in the bum to wear and it does constantly remind me I have Diabetes, but it really is a life-saver. I missed my pump soooo much in those 24 hours before I got my new one and I promised myself I would never, ever take it for granted again.

If you weren't pregnant I would advise going without it for a day, you might be surprised how much you miss it!

Sorry for the essay but just wanted to know that at one time I did feel exactly the same way you do now, I was pretty much thinking non-stop about how irritating my pump was, but I've changed my mind. Hang in there


----------



## trophywench (Mar 22, 2012)

OTOH I see it slightly differently.

It is always important to have BGs in the 'good' range for as long as possible time every day of one's life.  Nobody here disagrees with that statement. 

Everybody also knows the possible - nay probable, in fact definte, for many of us! - limits of MDI in that respect.

Babysaurus knows it's a learning curve as do we all - but none of us knows how we will feel about the actual 'medical nature of the umbilical cord and cannula' we are now attached to - UNTIL we are attached to it.

And then we have to get used to it.  Just the same as when your parents moved house, you had to find a new friends - we have to find out about our new friends and explore whether any of them merits promotion to Best Friend, don't we?

It's just that Headology thing again!

Perhaps I made the fatal mistake of not christening mine when I picked him up from the adoption centre?  I mean Mike has his Artoo, and others have pumps of other names.  You can relate to an Artoo; everyone that knows you well will know who he is and what your relationship with him is.  You wouldn't dream of getting a dog and calling him 'the dog' for very long, would you?  So why have I still got 'a pump' ?

Perhaps I'll call mine 'Compo' (the Combo) or might 'Clegg' suit him better?  Or Binky.  Rincewind?  Nobby Nobbs?  Angua? Lady Sybil Vimes?  Salander?  

You can probably see why I gave up!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 22, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> *Phil* as I said before, my pre pump HBA1C was 5.3, and as an injection took all of 3 seconds it is not an issue for me. It also meant that it would then be away in my bag until I needed it next, not strapped to my side with tubing. I think that the pump can be better for control but, as I am bored of saying, it doesn't mean an instant love affair. Reading about others who also took a while to get used to it, and occassionally wondered if they wanted to simply go back to MDI's, is very reassuring as it's nice to know I am not the only one! Can I ask how long you had to wait for your pump? By your feistyness on the subject I get the impression it was quite a while...
> 
> _Trophy_ it sounds as if you too weren't sure at first, and looking at how you are now is great to hear. As encouraging as Mike's posts were really. I've re read them several times!
> 
> ...



Babysaurus, I am not having a dig at you per se, so please don't take my comments on this thread personally. It just irritates me that people moan and groan about having a pump!  Those of us that have got one should feel privileged and fortunate to have one, there are many type 1's that would love to have one that can't get one.  You need to give a pump a chance, I appreciate it is very different to MDI and it does take a while to adjust, I took to it very quickly, had the odd blip here and there but hey....didn't we all with MDI? I'm sorry that you are finding it tough, I can't imagine how difficult it must be during pregnancy and I am sorry if I have offended you. But.....please be positive about your pump....it is a much more efficient and practical insulin deliverer! The TBR facility is fantastic and you are going to need it when your baby turns into active tot!!  I can't remember the amount of 'child induced' hypos I had with my children whilst on MDI ....but it would have been massively less with a pump. Incidently, it didn't take me long to get a pump, I was on MDI for 15 years (I always had pretty good control) before pushing for a pump....I pushed hard and didn't take 'no' for an answer, from first asking to receiving a pump was about 7 months.....I was lucky.


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

*Trophy* you put it brilliantly, that, I think, is exactly it! As it's unlike something any of us, I presume (sorry if wrong) has had before the concept of being attached to something 24 hours a day is quite a big deal, even though we wish it wasn't. 

*Lauren* thanks for your post. I agree it would be tempting to switch back to MDI's for a couple of days to see what happens! 

*Ellie* I am on an Accu Chek Combo pump. The reason they gave for the steel cannula was that the teflon one's _can_ kink sometimes and I don't have the room for error, which seems a pretty valid reason to me. Also, apart from pointing out in the original post that I was still 'feeding the insulin' before and / or during exercise I have not stated anywhere else that I was struggling with control. I am out and about for approx 4 hours out of 24, and while I don't like having to stock up on snacks etc to take with me, this is not really the issue. The issue, as I say for the umpteeth time, was more the wearing / being attached thing. Thankfully some of the other's views seem to be similar at first which was nice to hear, especially hearing how they feel about it now.


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

Phil thanks, no offence taken


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

Phil, I suppose put it this way. If someone has a down day about having diabetes, and I am sure everyone has even if a long time ago, you wouldn't go 'pah, you should be grateful - at least it's not cancer?!' would you? Its a bit like that with the pump - just because they are the best option out there, it doesn't mean you are in the wrong to be nothing other than hugely grateful from the second you have it. 

That's not having a go back at you, by the way, it's just another way of looking at something (which may, or may not, make sense - its not even lunchtime after all!)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> The issue, as I say for the umpteeth time, was more the wearing / being attached thing. Thankfully some of the other's views seem to be similar at first which was nice to hear, especially hearing how they feel about it now.



At a guess, from month 2 my attachment 'niggles' (which were I think probably less pronounced than yours Babysaurus) faded by about 50% every two weeks. In part this was due to a few conspicuous 'pump wins' (situations very difficult on MDI made effortless with Artoo) but actually it was more profound than that. Things that used to grate in the first few months I now barely think about/notice.

If fact it's only thinking about them that I realise how I don't think about them (or that they just don't seem important) any more.

I have no idea what your timeline will be - but if it's anything like mine your attachment niggles could be more or less nil by June.


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

Mike, that's good to hear. Also, if the worst comes to the worst I _could_ give it back after June anyway (baby's due at the beginning) but hopefully I'll have come round by then. I suppose it hasn't been long at at all, only six weeks, which puts it in perspective. Thanks again.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 22, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> Mike, that's good to hear. Also, if the worst comes to the worst I _could_ give it back after June anyway (baby's due at the beginning) but hopefully I'll have come round by then. I suppose it hasn't been long at at all, only six weeks, which puts it in perspective. Thanks again.



ha,ha.......let's see in June! .....I am sure your MDI days will be in the distant past.


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

Guess we'll see. It also might be easier to make the decision come June when I _can_ actually make it, if that makes sense. At the moment changing back over would be an unneccessary risk so perhaps not being able to back out and go back onto MDI's has played a part too.


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 22, 2012)

Babysaurus, you're going through massive amounts of change, all at the same time, it sounds to me like you're doing a brilliant job. It took me 3 months to get to the point with my pump where I was as confident with it as I was with MDI, and I didn't have the added complication of growing a baby at the same time which must make things a million times tougher. Hang on in there, and certainly don't feel bad about having a moan about it. The pump isn't the panacea to all of life's ills and certainly shouldn't have protected status from whinging, like some beloved icon. It's just a slightly more precise way of delivering insulin. 

I'm a huge pump fan. I liked my pump from the start and was lucky that being attached to it or having other people see it didn't bother me at all. But that didn't stop me wanting to pitch the thing through a window at times. And 5 years on there are days when I could still happily do so.

Keep going, you're doing a great job.


----------



## RuthieG (Mar 22, 2012)

On a pregnancy/pumping note I too have gone onto a pump a few months into pregnancy because your control has to be so tight all the time, and I was tending to have a high 1 hour post meal, followed by a massive low an hour later. You are testing your blood almost every hour throughout the day.

I am liking my pump more than babysaurus is, I have to say, although it is certainly nt a love affair. It has really stabilised things in terms of big highs and big lows.

my HbA1c's have always been good (last 5.3% pre-pump) so it wasn't about tightening overall control but on stabilising the hourly results, which it has.

I thought pregnancy would be a bad time to change and that is why I was reluctant for a while but it has actually turned out to be a great time to make a change because even though it isn't perfect it is working better for me than needles I think.

So, without judgment of how anyone feels, which is not helpful, I hope that you get a bit more used to your pump Babysaurus and fell less conscious of it over time. It does seem strange to yearn for injections, doesn't it, but I wholeheartedly understand!

PS I tried my leg and hated it. I had loads of highs/lows (maybe I have an unknown lypo down there) and it was the day of my scan and I was at the hospital, nipped to the loo and ripped it out. It bled alot. Never again!


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 22, 2012)

I think i know how you feel, Babysaurus... I'd had 2 pregs on mdi (having been refused the original planned pump start initially when i found i was preg with baby #2) & had been champing at the bit for a pump as i have dawn phenomenon, which basically can't be dealt with very effectively on injections. When i finally got the pump, i'd been diabetic for 32 years too (i'm nearly a '34yr old diabetic now!) & like you said, injections were normal & certainly being diagnosed as a baby, i knew nothing else. Suddenly, here was all this medical tubing - here was this permanently visible reminder, omg i AM ill?! Suddenly it hit home why they call diabetes a chronic medical condition!!  It really, really rocked my mental frame of refernce for a bit & although i was over the moon that i haf a pump,& that it was improving my control so wonderfully there was this mental subtext of suddenly being so so aware of my diabetes! I honestly don't know how i would have dealt with that on top of the stresses of a diabetic pregnancy, but to me, you sound wonderfully positive.   

I would say the good news is that the initial skock of 'oh crikey, i must be ill, i've got to be attatched to a Medical Device all day!!' did wear off and the pump is now a happy, unobtrusive part of normal life. Irritations over whete to pin/hide it still happen, but one plus side is i don't need to worry about the kids getting hold of or playing with my insulin pen!! 

Re the cannnulas, pita though it is at the monent, hopefully post pregnancy they will feel far comfier...not any immediate comfort i know, but worth maybe sticking with the pump a while after birth to see if everything settles. 

Anyway, enough rambling from me - just remember diabetic pregnancies (whether mdi or pumping) are bl**** stressful, flipping hard work & there's no time off thinking diabetes- wise, so take everything else as easy as poss - be kind to yourself & don't worry if other people sometimes don't 'get' how tough it is - those of us who've been there know, & we're rooting for you! Xxx


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

Twitchy, that is exactly what it is! A constant reminder of a 'chronic illness.' It sounds like, from many of the posters who have taken the time to write, that this is quite a common thing to get fed up with, but thanfully it looks as if it _does_ wear off in time. I am very glad to hear it as in many ways it _is_ and _will be_ far easier than jabs, but I am looking forward to the day where I don't even notice I am wearing it! 

Ruthie and Alison, thank you for your posts too x


----------



## RuthieG (Mar 22, 2012)

Just a little extra, I regularly clip mine to the centre of my bra and it is well hidden there (although I worry a bit about temperature but apparently for 2 days the insulin will be fine).

I have found this to be the least obtrusive place for it as it felt quite vulnerable on my waste band. 

It might not work for everyone though but maybe..!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 22, 2012)

BS
I am surprised that you were told by the DSN and Rouche Rep to use metal as this isn’t correct..

The steel cannulas are more likely to kink than the Teflon!

Teflon is a much more flexible material so doesn’t kink very easy at all, I use Teflon for this reason as I really don’t have a fat layer, so metal is likely to hit my underlying muscle causing the cannula to kink..  I use the Tenderlink angle as a 90 degree angle set would again hit muscle underneath the fat layer causing problems..

In the 4 years I’ve been pumping I’ve only had one kink, and I’m sure that happened when I took my cannula out, as had no indicators of raised BG’s before I changed my cannula which was standard change at the end of my 72 hours of use..
I’ve only ever used my thighs for injection during pregnancy, because this was the only place available but suffered greatly due to lack of fat on my thighs…  I ended up black and blue and control was achieved by 2 jabs a day and a very strict regime of timing and carb consumption but I did manage to control my diabetes, even though with my youngest daughter if my BG hit 8mmol/l I would start going DKA and up going into hospital on a sliding scale for a couple of weeks at a time.


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 22, 2012)

I wonder if the DSN / Roche came to that conclusion re the steel vs teflon when there was a problem with the flex-link plus?  It's been withdrawn from use now, there had been a problem with not enough cannula protruding from the insertion needles & therefore the cannulas were kinking on insertion - I can see how a steel cannula would be stronger in this situation than a teflon one, but I don't know if they had the steel cannula with the flex-link plus?? 

I've always been on teflon cannulas (the insertion needle's steel) & so far apart from a bit of a nightmare patch when I had a dodgy batch of the flexlink-plus cannulas that were as described above, any problems have been due to clipping a blood vessel or the sticky backing washing off.  Hmm, interesting one to ponder!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 22, 2012)

The flexi-plus did have a design fault, where the cannula caught the casing when it was fired causing the kinking..

When I started pumping I had quite a discussions about the pro's and con's of Steel V Teflon and length of cannula as we debated which would probably suit me best due to my sheer lack of a fat layer, to give you an indication of how skinny I am, my BMI is 18 on a good day, on a bad day 17  It was hoped that going on my pump would help me improve my weight which it hasn't

But going from observation over the years, more people complain about kinks issues in the metal cannula's than Teflon which every pump they've got...  And more people change from metal to Teflon than Teflon to metal.  The main reason for changing from Teflon to Metal I've seen given is the deterioration of adsorption over a 72 hours stint, followed by their bodies starting to protest with having an foreign object inserted in the body!

But I due to see my team at the beginning of April, so I shall ask them to double check


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2012)

Interestingly this blog post from US blogger and all-round good egg Jess specifically mentions lack of kinking (or "bending into weird pretzelly shapes") as a benefit of Sure-T.

http://jess-meandd.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/geeking-out-about-infusion-sets.html

I've had 3 teflon cannulas kink at 90-degrees (both Quicksets so not related to a Roche cannula design issue). In my case the seemed to go in OK, but then kink after the insertion needle is removed (I and surmising here). - a bit like this: http://instagr.am/p/JfHZAAq6Jn/

1 was immediately obvious (hurt like stink) but the other two (a 9mm one in my saline week that doesn't really count) were only really evident  when pulling the set out and finding it bent at 90-degrees 3-4mm from the end. Seemingly where the layer of flesh over muscle was a but thin.

Mostly 6mm ones are absolutely fine with me. And the can't 'go in' like that cos the inserter needle is longer than the teflon cannula so the bend must happen sometime later. 

Only one of those involved subbornly rising BGs over 4-6 hours suggesting the site might be a bit suspect - but just goes to show (again!) that YDMV


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 22, 2012)

Mike

I don't use an inserter to fire my cannula's in, I self insert which I reckon cuts down the kinking problems, With a inserter is fires the cannula in, if you haven't got the inserted position right on the skin or it hits underlying muscle the pressure behind the firing will cause the cannula to buckle or kink..

Injecting has always been a problem with me due to lack of a reasonable fat layer, even with a 6mm needle I had to inject at a 45 degree angle otherwise I was likely to hit muscle underneath, I can't use my thighs for injecting or with a cannula as I don't even have enough fat to raise with a pinch...

But if you look at how and compare how the metal and Teflon kink there is a lot of difference in them..

With metal, if it buckles or kinks it stays buckled or kinked, if its kinked this is a lot shaper which either drastically cuts insulin delivery or totally blocks it.  And once you've buckled or kinked it they don't come out..  So when you fired your inserter, if it hits the skin at the wrong angle is can buckle or kink, if you hit muscle underneath it kinks, if you place it where the your movement can exert enough pressure one point of the cannula it will either buckle or kink staying like it.  In certain position on the body where there a lot of movement, because the ridgediness of the metal the movement can cause it to wiggle out..

With the Teflon which is flexible, it's very difficult to actually kink it unless a lot of pressure is exerted on it..  Even if it is kinked it's rare for the kink to stop insulin delivery, just a drastic reduction of supply..  

I've just changed my sets, so did try to kink the cannula and the only way I could do it what to almost double itself back on it, by squeezing the tips of the cannula towards themselves, until I'd almost closed my thumb and fore finger together before it kinked, before the stage was reached releasing the pressure the cannula spring back flat..

Yesterday I had an occlusion, caused by clean jeans meant my waistband was sitting over the set..  So when I bolused it alarmed.  The pressure of my waistband had either kinked or bent the cannula enough to interfere with the insulin delivery, so repositioned my waistband taking the pressure off the set and no problems with delivery, today I checked my cannula has I always do, not sign of a kink or bend...  The cannula had sprung back flat again.  Metal cannula's don't do this..


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

I had a very quick Google and found this: _One disadvantage of the soft cannula, however, is that its flexibility can potentially lead to kinking, which disrupts the flow of insulin into the body. If a disruption is not detected, it can lead to dangerously high blood glucose levels. Users of soft cannulas, therefore, need to know how to troubleshoot and immediately change their infusion sets if kinking occurs._ from this site - http://www.diabetesselfmanagement.c...ing_and_using_an_insulin_pump_infusion_set/1/ so it can't be completely wrong.

*Mike*, what happened to you re your cannula's and kinking is precisely why I was recommended the metal one's. I have been assured I am more than welcome to try the other kinds once it's not so imperative that I keep such tight control.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have found metal cannulas work much better for me, I had real absorbtion problems with teflon...no kinks though. Or maybe it was because I was an inexperienced pumper with teflon initially....they might be worth another try now!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm glad that you like Teflon, Ellie. I'm happy with teflon too, and have no desire to change - you don't have to convince me that one is better than the other... I have no issue with teflon cannulas.

However... I *have* seen them kink, bend at 90 degrees and stay bent after having been inserted 'straight' with a solid metal needle run through the middle of them and out the other end (which also came out straight after insertion - that's how Quicksets work).



Ellie Jones said:


> I don't use an inserter to fire my cannula's in, I self insert which I reckon cuts down the kinking problems, With a inserter is fires the cannula in, if you haven't got the inserted position right on the skin or it hits underlying muscle the pressure behind the firing will cause the cannula to buckle or kink.



This was not what happened in my case. It went in straight. but at some point after insertion some pressure was put on the flexible teflon tube (I fully expect this was my rock hard six-pack abdominal muscles flexing and rippling ). The teflon tube then bent and stayed bent. 

Some insulin still got through when delivered as a bolus, but I think less so as far as basal trickle was concerned. I know the supply was not completely shut off because I did not get a 'no delivery' alarm.

You clearly have no desire to try metal cannulas, but I can't help thinking they must be a little better than you suggest here:



Ellie Jones said:


> With metal, if it buckles or kinks it stays buckled or kinked, if its kinked this is a lot shaper which either drastically cuts insulin delivery or totally blocks it.  And once you've buckled or kinked it they don't come out..  So when you fired your inserter, if it hits the skin at the wrong angle is can buckle or kink, if you hit muscle underneath it kinks, if you place it where the your movement can exert enough pressure one point of the cannula it will either buckle or kink staying like it.  In certain position on the body where there a lot of movement, because the ridgediness of the metal the movement can cause it to wiggle out.



otherwise metal cannulas could not possibly be offered to people, and anyone using one would be constantly beset with non-delivery problems.

I'm not trying to convince you to change your mind - you dont like them and that is fine... But I do recognise that they work better for some people, they like them, they work well for them and that's fine too.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2012)

This thread seems to have wandered off at a bit of a tangent, so I will close it.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 22, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> BS
> I am surprised that you were told by the DSN and Rouche Rep to use metal as this isn?t correct..
> 
> The steel cannulas are more likely to kink than the Teflon!
> ...



My teflon ones kink all the time so it has been suggested that I go on the steel cannulas. The Medtronic Rep herself told me the steel ones are extremely unlikely to kink.


----------

